# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

September 9, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
September equals flexibility and enthusiasm and patience when it comes to fishing these shallow bays on the mid-coast. Live shrimp? Croaker? Cutters? Artificials? In the boat? Wading? You have choices for sure like all times of the yea, but have to chose right now and commit. Shrimp are hard to find so the wind is high and thunder in the distance so go close with cutters. Calm and clear no storms, venture farther, find moving water and throw a Croak. Cool front arrives with strong North wind, get on a protected shoreline and stick them shallow on top water plugs. Lots to think about for sure, but keeping an open mind and not going to a spot just because you hear the fish have been there is your best bet. Its not a race, you donâ€™t have to limit out, you are supposed to be enjoying a slower pace out here relaxing, and it beats the heck outta the office. So relax and have fun and you might have the best experience of your life with us at Bay Flats Lodge.

To sum up Thursday, it was an exercise in patience waiting for the redfish to eat, but it was well worth it. Shorter day since the crew needed to be on the road to beat traffic but we ended with a decent catch of 4 mid slot reds and released one oversized and another slot. We have been catching 10 or more reds in the 18 to 19.5 inch range over the past week, so the future looks good if those babies hang with us. Fun day and good company, so come see us and have a run at these fish.

*Donâ€™t Let Deer Season Sneak Up On Youâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ *Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly to mostly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High around 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 80 % Precip. / 0.22 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then mainly cloudy during the afternoon with thunderstorms likely. High 87F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Saturday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 74F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear skies. Low 76F. Winds light and variable. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak to moderate south to southeast flow can be expected today, then weaken and become more easterly on Saturday. Isolated to scattered showers can be expected today with scattered showers and thunderstorms Saturday as an upper level disturbance moves west across the Gulf of Mexico. A weak to moderate onshore flow will continue into next week with generally low seas. Rain chances continue through much of the week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 88.0 degrees
Port Aransas 86.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*more pics*

9-9-16


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pics continued!*

2016-09-09


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*continued Pics*

Sept. 9, 2016


----------

